# Product order advice !



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Got a nice 4 day weekend now so am planning lots of cleaning and making things shiny!! Got to do the New truck and the TT so am expecting sore shoulders come Sunday 

Heres my plan for each one

Snow foam
Rinse
2 Bucket wash
Dry
Megs Ultimate Polish
Turtle Wax (metallic) I know I should probably be using a better wax but love the finish this stuff gives
Megs detailing spray?????????

+Interiors inc leather clean and condition, wheels, glass, trim etc

The question I have is do I finish of with Meg detailing spray or leave it once waxed???

Cheers

Chris


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

RudeBadger said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a nice 4 day weekend now so am planning lots of cleaning and making things shiny!! Got to do the New truck and the TT so am expecting sore shoulders come Sunday
> 
> ...


Looks ok for a start ... Personally I ;

Snow 
Rinse
2 bucket wash
Rinse
2 bucket wash
Rinse
Dry
Clay bar
Rinse
Dry
Cleaner wax (zymol)
Buff
Polish (I use Poorboys Blackhole ... Black and blue fleet)
Buff
Wax (either Collinite 476s and Collinite 845 Insulator wax if winter / DoDo Juice Purple Haze and DoDo Juice Blue Velvet if summer) layering up a couple of coats of each

I only use detailer sprays to remove traffic film / bird lime / finger prints in between washes and not as a topup

I did this today with the TT, but used Megs Gold Class Liquid Wax as I got a big free bottle and it's layered up 2 coats and going yo do another 2 tomorrow and the paint is very very 'wet look' and slick


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

That is indeed an impressive regime !! Im quite to that level yet 

Thanks for the advice and I may throw in a second 2 bucket wash as suggested.

Thanks buddy

Chris


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Haha, you get used to it tbh and it's a good way to unwind and learn every inch of your paintwork (if you happen to be a detailing nerd like me haha)


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I quite favour detailing sprays&#8230;.well at least the one i've tried&#8230;.red mist tropical&#8230;..dodo juice?

Since i have actually not washed my car for over 4 years, i tend to clean it with this&#8230;..


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

If waterless wash is your thing I did an extensive product test and documented it all on here a few mths ago ... 
Where a waterless system encapsulates the dirt a and eliminates scratching (as much as poss) just using a detailing spray won't, unless you use it very regularly you may be masking a wealth of mar's on the paint work ...

I can feel my OCD tingling at the thought of unclay'd paint lol


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

RudeBadger said:


> Heres my plan for each one
> Snow foam
> Rinse
> 2 Bucket wash
> ...


I wouldn't bother with the Megs detailing spray after the wax - if the wax is any good it should provide enough *pop* to your paint on its own.

I'd probably use the detailing spray with a clay bar after washing though, to get all the micro-grit imperfections out of the paint and leave it really smooth for polishing.

If you're using Megs detailing spray with a clay bar make sure it's the Megs 'Quick Detailer' (red bottle) and not the Megs 'Ultimate Quick Detailer'' (black bottle) - Megs recommend the red bottle for clay bar use themselves, and it's cheaper than the black bottle too. http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/197/S ... -Clay-Bar/
Stupidly, Halfords sell individual clay bars and the 'Ultimate' black bottles only! (unless you get the clay bar kit)

After all that I'd spray on and wipe of some Gtechniq c2v3 to add protection (and amazing water beading!!!)


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

X5TUU said:


> If waterless wash is your thing I did an extensive product test and documented it all on here a few mths ago ...
> Where a waterless system encapsulates the dirt a and eliminates scratching (as much as poss) just using a detailing spray won't, unless you use it very regularly you may be masking a wealth of mar's on the paint work ...
> 
> I can feel my OCD tingling at the thought of unclay'd paint lol


I strip, clay, polish (DA), and wax each year, then just use the detailing spray....


----------

